# [Solved] Can't connect to wireless access point

## Taldor

I've been trying to connect to a wireless router for quite a while, but I've had little success so far. The router, I'd like to connect to, is part of an unencrypted home-network. 

I noticed that every service in a runlevel gets mentioned at boot, exept wlan0 (it's in the default runlevel). 

My wireless card is a Sitecom WL-121, with a TI chipset. The driver I'm using for the card is acx100 ~x86. 

This is the message I get, when I type '/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start':

```
Starting wlan0

   Loading networking modules for wlan0

      modules: apipa arping macchanger macnet rename iwconfig essidnet iptunnel iproute2 system dhcpcd

      iwconfig provides wireless

      iproute2 provides interface

      dhcpcd provides dhcp

   Configuring wlan0 for MAC address 00:0C:F6:00:AA:30 ...

   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

   Scanning for access points

      Found "61101411" at 00:00:C5:C4:83:CD 

   Connecting to "61101411" (WEP Disabled) ...

   Couldn't associate with any access points on wlan0         !!

   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0                     !!
```

My '/etc/conf.d/net':

EDIT: look below for the current configuration

```
iface_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

modules_wlan0=( "iwconfig" )

config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.1/24 broadcast 192.168.1.255" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" ) 
```

My '/etc/conf.d/wireless':

EDIT: look below for the current configuration 

```
channel_wlan0="6"

iwconfig_wlan0="sens 3 nick taldor"

mode_wlan0="managed"

scan_mode_wlan0="managed" 

preferred_aps=( "61101411" )
```

I set the nick here, because it's set automaticly as "61101411", the network name.Last edited by Taldor on Sun Jun 18, 2006 10:05 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## dgaffuri

Are you using DHCP or a static address? There's no point in configuring both. Anyway try to comment all lines in /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/conf.d/wireless (except for config and routes if you're not using DHCP).

The reason you don't see ath0 starting on boot is probably that hotplug have already tried to start it (that's the default behaviour if you've hotplug emerged). If you want to avoid that add hotplug_ath0="no" in /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

## Taldor

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> Are you using DHCP or a static address? There's no point in configuring both. Anyway try to comment all lines in /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/conf.d/wireless (except for config and routes if you're not using DHCP).

 

A static adress, I think.

----------

## dgaffuri

OK, so comment out everything except the config and route lines and try to restart ath0. See what happens.

----------

## Taldor

At boot, it can't find the access point. I have to bring the card up manually ('ifconfig wlan0 up') to make it find the access point.

When I type '/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start', I get the same message as in my first post.Last edited by Taldor on Sun Dec 11, 2005 11:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dgaffuri

 *Taldor wrote:*   

> iwconfig wlan0 up

 

You mean ifconfig wlan0 up, do you? Which version of baselayout do you have?

----------

## Taldor

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

>  *Taldor wrote:*   iwconfig wlan0 up 
> 
> You mean ifconfig wlan0 up, do you? Which version of baselayout do you have?

 

Yes, of course. I've baselayout 1.12.0_pre11-r3.

After a few attempts, I managed to connect to the ap, but only once.

----------

## Taldor

Bump.

And now rc gives:

```
* Starting wlan0

*   Loading networking modules for wlan0

*     modules: apipa arping macchanger macnet rename iwconfig essidnet iptunnel iproute2 system dhcpcd

*       iwconfig provides wireless

*       iproute2 provides interface

*       dhcpcd provides dhcp

*   Configuring wlan0 for MAC address 00:0C:F6:00:AA:30 ...

*   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

*   Scanning for access points

*     Found 00:00:C5:C4:83:CD 

*   Couldn't find any access points on wlan0

*   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0
```

The 10th and 11th line seem to controdict eachother...

I don't know if it's important or not, but the output of 'iwconfig --version' is:

```
iwconfig  Wireless-Tools version 27

          Compatible with Wireless Extension v11 to v17.

Kernel    Currently compiled with Wireless Extension v19.

wlan0     Recommend Wireless Extension v9 or later,

          Currently compiled with Wireless Extension v19.
```

And this the output of dmesg:

```
Bridge firewalling registered

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

Using IPI Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[000010dc0024b599]

Adding 1028124k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1028124k

EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

NTFS volume version 3.1.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

acx: this driver is still EXPERIMENTAL

acx: reading README file and/or Craig's HOWTO is recommended, visit http://acx100.sf.net in case of further questions/discussion

acx: compiled to use 32bit I/O access. I/O timing issues might occur, such as non-working firmware upload. Report them

running on a little-endian CPU

PCI module v0.3.20 initialized, waiting for cards to probe...

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

acx: found ACX111-based wireless network card at 0000:00:07.0, irq:19, phymem1:0xE2440000, phymem2:0xE2400000, mem1:0xe08f4000, mem1_size:8192, mem2:0xe0980000, mem2_size:131072

initial debug setting is 0x000A

using IRQ 19

requesting firmware image 'tiacx111c16'

acx_write_fw (main/combined):0

acx_validate_fw (main/combined):0

initializing max packet templates

dump queue head (from card):

len: 24

tx_memory_block_address: 19060

rx_memory_block_address: 13560

tx1_queue address: 12A94

rx1_queue address: 12754

get_mask 0x00004182, set_mask 0x00000000

don't know how to get sensitivity for radio type 0x16

got sensitivity value 0

got antenna value 0x4A

got regulatory domain 0x30

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

new ratevector: 82 84 0B 0C 12 16 18 24 2C 30 48 60 6C

setting RXconfig to 2010:0FDD

acx: form factor 0x01 ((mini-)PCI / CardBus), radio type 0x16 (Radia), EEPROM version 0x05, uploaded firmware 'Rev 1.2.1.34' (0x03010101)

creating /proc entry driver/acx_wlan0

creating /proc entry driver/acx_wlan0_diag

creating /proc entry driver/acx_wlan0_eeprom

creating /proc entry driver/acx_wlan0_phy

acx v0.3.20: net device wlan0, driver compiled against wireless extensions 19 and Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r5

USB module v0.3.20 initialized, probing for devices...

usbcore: registered new driver acx_usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

nvidiafb: nVidia device/chipset 10DE0181

nvidiafb: CRTC0 found

nvidiafb: CRTC1 not found

nvidiafb: EDID found from BUS1

nvidiafb: CRTC 0 appears to have a CRT attached

nvidiafb: Using CRT on CRTC 0

nvidiafb: MTRR set to ON

nvidiafb: PCI nVidia NV18 framebuffer (64MB @ 0xD8000000)

wlan0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !

module count++

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

updating initial settings on iface activation

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x0036EEFC

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

updating Tx fallback to 1 retries

updating transmit power: 15 dBm

updating antenna value: 0x4A

updating Energy Detect (ED) threshold: 0

acx111 doesn't support ED!

updating Channel Clear Assessment (CCA) value: 0x00

acx111 doesn't support CCA!

updating channel to: 1

updating: enable Tx

updating: enable Rx on channel: 1

updating short retry limit: 7, long retry limit: 4

updating tx MSDU lifetime: 4096

updating regulatory domain: 0x30

setting RXconfig to 2010:0FDD

updating WEP key settings

setting WEP key 0 as default

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

starting radio scan

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000040

setting RXconfig to 2010:0FDD

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

new ratevector: 82 84 8B 0C 12 96 18 24 2C 30 48 60 6C

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00200004

updating packet templates

updating Tx fallback to 1 retries

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001200

updating transmit power: 15 dBm

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00041000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

updating WEP key settings

setting WEP key 0 as default

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

new priv->mode=2

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00021000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001100

updating sensitivity value: 3

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

continuing scan (1 sec)

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

new priv->mode=2

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00021000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

new ratevector: 82 84 8B 0C 12 96 18 24 2C 30 48 60 6C

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00201004

updating packet templates

updating Tx fallback to 1 retries

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001200

updating transmit power: 15 dBm

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00041000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

updating WEP key settings

setting WEP key 0 as default

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

new priv->mode=2

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00021000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

setting RXconfig to 2010:0FDD

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

acx_set_status(0):STOPPED

module count--

closed device

module count++

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

updating initial settings on iface activation

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x0006DEBC

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

updating transmit power: 15 dBm

updating antenna value: 0x4A

updating Energy Detect (ED) threshold: 0

acx111 doesn't support ED!

updating Channel Clear Assessment (CCA) value: 0x00

acx111 doesn't support CCA!

updating channel to: 1

updating: enable Tx

updating: enable Rx on channel: 1

updating regulatory domain: 0x30

updating WEP key settings

setting WEP key 0 as default

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

starting radio scan

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

setting RXconfig to 2010:0FDD

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

no matching station found in range yet

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

new ratevector: 82 84 8B 0C 12 96 18 24 2C 30 48 60 6C

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00201004

updating packet templates

updating Tx fallback to 1 retries

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001200

updating transmit power: 15 dBm

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00041000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

updating WEP key settings

setting WEP key 0 as default

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

new priv->mode=2

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00021000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001100

updating sensitivity value: 3

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

sta_list_add: sta=00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

continuing scan (1 sec)

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

new ratevector: 82 84 8B 0C 12 96 18 24 2C 30 48 60 6C

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00201004

updating packet templates

updating Tx fallback to 1 retries

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001200

updating transmit power: 15 dBm

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00041000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

updating WEP key settings

setting WEP key 0 as default

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

new priv->mode=2

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00021000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

setting RXconfig to 2010:0FDD

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

acx_set_status(0):STOPPED

module count--

closed device

module count++

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

updating initial settings on iface activation

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x0006DEBC

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

updating transmit power: 15 dBm

updating antenna value: 0x4A

updating Energy Detect (ED) threshold: 0

acx111 doesn't support ED!

updating Channel Clear Assessment (CCA) value: 0x00

acx111 doesn't support CCA!

updating channel to: 1

updating: enable Tx

updating: enable Rx on channel: 1

updating regulatory domain: 0x30

updating WEP key settings

setting WEP key 0 as default

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

starting radio scan

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

setting RXconfig to 2010:0FDD

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

no matching station found in range yet

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

new ratevector: 82 84 8B 0C 12 96 18 24 2C 30 48 60 6C

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00201004

updating packet templates

updating Tx fallback to 1 retries

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001200

updating transmit power: 15 dBm

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00041000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

updating WEP key settings

setting WEP key 0 as default

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

new priv->mode=2

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00021000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001100

updating sensitivity value: 3

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

sta_list_add: sta=00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

continuing scan (1 sec)

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

new ratevector: 82 84 8B 0C 12 96 18 24 2C 30 48 60 6C

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00201004

updating packet templates

updating Tx fallback to 1 retries

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001200

updating transmit power: 15 dBm

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00041000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

updating WEP key settings

setting WEP key 0 as default

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

new priv->mode=2

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00021000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

setting RXconfig to 2010:0FDD

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

acx_set_status(0):STOPPED

module count--

closed device
```

My current /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

hotplug_wlan0="no"
```

My current /etc/conf.d/wireless:

```
iwconfig_wlan0="sens 3 nick taldor"
```

----------

## UberLord

 *Taldor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> *   Scanning for access points
> ...

 

What it really means is that the access point with MAC address 00:00:C5:C4:83:CD isn't broadcasting it's SSID.

You can either map it, force it, or broadcast it again. Consult wireless.example for mapping and/or forcing options

 *Quote:*   

> My current /etc/conf.d/wireless:
> 
> ```
> iwconfig_wlan0="sens 3 nick taldor"
> ```
> ...

 

Do you really need that?

----------

## Taldor

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   My current /etc/conf.d/wireless:
> 
> ```
> iwconfig_wlan0="sens 3 nick taldor"
> ```
> ...

 

By default, the sensivity is set to 1. Sensivity 3 just seemed better to me. Now, I've removed 'sens 3'.

The nick is automaticly set to the essid somehow. So I specify it explecitely. 

/etc/conf.d/wireless looks now like this:

```
iwconfig_wlan0="nick tinus"

preferred_aps=( "61101411" )
```

'/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start' gives sometimes 'Found 00:00:C5:C4:83:CD', sometimes 'No access point found'.

Depending on whether wlan0 is up or down, I think.

dmesg:

```
AIT_AUTH)

authen1 request reply timeout, giving up

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

starting radio scan

acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

continuing scan (1 sec)

acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

continuing scan (2 sec)

acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

continuing scan (3 sec)

acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

continuing scan (4 sec)

acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

continuing scan (5 sec)

new ratevector: 82 84 8B 0C 12 96 18 24 2C 30 48 60 6C

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00201004

updating packet templates

rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

BSS_Type = 2

JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

updating Tx fallback to 1 retries

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001200

updating transmit power: 15 dBm

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00041000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

BSS_Type = 2

JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

updating WEP key settings

setting WEP key 0 as default

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

new priv->mode=2

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00021000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

BSS_Type = 2

JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

BSS_Type = 2

JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

sta_list_add: sta=00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

continuing scan (1 sec)

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

new ratevector: 82 84 8B 0C 12 96 18 24 2C 30 48 60 6C

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00201004

updating packet templates

rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

BSS_Type = 2

JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

updating Tx fallback to 1 retries

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001200

updating transmit power: 15 dBm

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00041000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

BSS_Type = 2

JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

updating WEP key settings

setting WEP key 0 as default

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

new priv->mode=2

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00021000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

BSS_Type = 2

JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

setting RXconfig to 2010:0FDD

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

acx_set_status(0):STOPPED

module count--

closed device

module count++

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

sta_list_add: sta=00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

updating initial settings on iface activation

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x0006DEBC

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

BSS_Type = 2

JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

updating transmit power: 15 dBm

updating antenna value: 0x4A

updating Energy Detect (ED) threshold: 0

acx111 doesn't support ED!

updating Channel Clear Assessment (CCA) value: 0x00

acx111 doesn't support CCA!

updating channel to: 6

updating: enable Tx

updating: enable Rx on channel: 6

updating regulatory domain: 0x30

updating WEP key settings

setting WEP key 0 as default

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

starting radio scan

wlan0: issue_cmd(): cmd_status is not SUCCESS: 14 (Invalid parameter). Took 10ms of 49

wlan0: issue_cmd(cmd:ACX1xx_CMD_SCAN) FAILED

 [<e092cc7b>] acxpci_s_issue_cmd_timeo_debug+0x335/0x536 [acx]

 [<e092319f>] acx111_s_scan_chan+0xa1/0xfd [acx]

 [<c0116e37>] printk+0x17/0x1b

 [<e0923250>] acx_s_cmd_start_scan+0x55/0xb2 [acx]

 [<e092a9d1>] acx_s_update_card_settings+0xaa9/0x12cf [acx]

 [<c01139a4>] __wake_up_common+0x38/0x57

 [<c037413a>] netlink_broadcast+0x2a4/0x386

 [<c0116c81>] call_console_drivers+0x67/0x13b

 [<c011706a>] vprintk+0x22f/0x252

 [<e0925646>] acx_set_timer+0xbd/0xf0 [acx]

 [<e092514c>] acx_set_status+0xde/0x2d0 [acx]

 [<e092b8e1>] acx_s_start+0x3c/0x77 [acx]

 [<e092ded0>] acxpci_s_up+0x78/0xde [acx]

 [<e092e113>] acxpci_e_open+0x80/0x10c [acx]

 [<e092e895>] acxpci_i_interrupt+0x0/0x2fa [acx]

 [<c0365007>] dev_open+0x76/0x85

 [<c036630a>] dev_change_flags+0x5d/0x137

 [<c039f4f8>] devinet_ioctl+0x4f7/0x590

 [<c03a14a1>] inet_ioctl+0xc4/0xd0

 [<c035c505>] sock_ioctl+0x1b2/0x245

 [<c01651b9>] do_ioctl+0x6d/0x7a

 [<c0165318>] vfs_ioctl+0x65/0x1d4

 [<c01654cc>] sys_ioctl+0x45/0x6d

 [<c0102aa9>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

setting RXconfig to 2010:0FDD

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

sta_list_add: sta=00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

new ratevector: 82 84 8B 0C 12 96 18 24 2C 30 48 60 6C

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00201004

updating packet templates

rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

BSS_Type = 2

JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

updating Tx fallback to 1 retries

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001200

updating transmit power: 15 dBm

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00041000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

BSS_Type = 2

JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

updating WEP key settings

setting WEP key 0 as default

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

new priv->mode=2

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00021000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

BSS_Type = 2

JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

BSS_Type = 2

JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

sta_list_add: sta=00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

continuing scan (1 sec)

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

new ratevector: 82 84 8B 0C 12 96 18 24 2C 30 48 60 6C

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00201004

updating packet templates

rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

BSS_Type = 2

JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

updating Tx fallback to 1 retries

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001200

updating transmit power: 15 dBm

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00041000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

BSS_Type = 2

JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

updating WEP key settings

setting WEP key 0 as default

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

new priv->mode=2

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00021000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

BSS_Type = 2

JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

setting RXconfig to 2010:0FDD

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

acx_set_status(0):STOPPED

module count--

closed device

module count++

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

sta_list_add: sta=00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

updating initial settings on iface activation

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x0006DEBC

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

BSS_Type = 2

JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

updating transmit power: 15 dBm

updating antenna value: 0x4A

updating Energy Detect (ED) threshold: 0

acx111 doesn't support ED!

updating Channel Clear Assessment (CCA) value: 0x00

acx111 doesn't support CCA!

updating channel to: 6

updating: enable Tx

updating: enable Rx on channel: 6

updating regulatory domain: 0x30

updating WEP key settings

setting WEP key 0 as default

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

starting radio scan

wlan0: issue_cmd(): cmd_status is not SUCCESS: 14 (Invalid parameter). Took 10ms of 49

wlan0: issue_cmd(cmd:ACX1xx_CMD_SCAN) FAILED

 [<e092cc7b>] acxpci_s_issue_cmd_timeo_debug+0x335/0x536 [acx]

 [<e092319f>] acx111_s_scan_chan+0xa1/0xfd [acx]

 [<c0116e37>] printk+0x17/0x1b

 [<e0923250>] acx_s_cmd_start_scan+0x55/0xb2 [acx]

 [<e092a9d1>] acx_s_update_card_settings+0xaa9/0x12cf [acx]

 [<c01139a4>] __wake_up_common+0x38/0x57

 [<c037413a>] netlink_broadcast+0x2a4/0x386

 [<c0116c81>] call_console_drivers+0x67/0x13b

 [<c011706a>] vprintk+0x22f/0x252

 [<e0925646>] acx_set_timer+0xbd/0xf0 [acx]

 [<e092514c>] acx_set_status+0xde/0x2d0 [acx]

 [<e092b8e1>] acx_s_start+0x3c/0x77 [acx]

 [<e092ded0>] acxpci_s_up+0x78/0xde [acx]

 [<e092e113>] acxpci_e_open+0x80/0x10c [acx]

 [<e092e895>] acxpci_i_interrupt+0x0/0x2fa [acx]

 [<c0365007>] dev_open+0x76/0x85

 [<c036630a>] dev_change_flags+0x5d/0x137

 [<c039f4f8>] devinet_ioctl+0x4f7/0x590

 [<c03a14a1>] inet_ioctl+0xc4/0xd0

 [<c035c505>] sock_ioctl+0x1b2/0x245

 [<c01651b9>] do_ioctl+0x6d/0x7a

 [<c0165318>] vfs_ioctl+0x65/0x1d4

 [<c01654cc>] sys_ioctl+0x45/0x6d

 [<c0102aa9>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

setting RXconfig to 2010:0FDD

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

new ratevector: 82 84 8B 0C 12 96 18 24 2C 30 48 60 6C

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00201004

updating packet templates

rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

BSS_Type = 2

JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

updating Tx fallback to 1 retries

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001200

updating transmit power: 15 dBm

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00041000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

BSS_Type = 2

JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

updating WEP key settings

setting WEP key 0 as default

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

new priv->mode=2

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00021000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

BSS_Type = 2

JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

BSS_Type = 2

JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

sta_list_add: sta=00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

acx_i_timer: priv->status=1 (SCANNING)

continuing scan (1 sec)

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

new ratevector: 82 84 8B 0C 12 96 18 24 2C 30 48 60 6C

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00201004

updating packet templates

rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

BSS_Type = 2

JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

updating Tx fallback to 1 retries

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001200

updating transmit power: 15 dBm

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00041000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

BSS_Type = 2

JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

updating WEP key settings

setting WEP key 0 as default

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

new priv->mode=2

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00021000

important setting has been changed. Need to update packet templates, too

updating packet templates

rates_basic:0027, rates_supported:1FFF

BSS_Type = 2

JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:C5:C4:83:CD

acx_set_status(1):SCANNING

start_scan: seems like previous scan is still running. Not starting anew. Please report

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

setting RXconfig to 2010:0FDD

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

acx_set_status(0):STOPPED

module count--

closed device
```

EDIT:

I found out that when router option 'closed system mode' is disabled, that it says again:

```
Connecting to "61101411" (WEP Disabled) ...

Couldn't associate with any access points on wlan0
```

But I don't like disabling 'closed sytem mode', since we don't have any encription.

----------

## UberLord

 *Taldor wrote:*   

> The nick is automaticly set to the essid somehow. So I specify it explecitely. 

 

Do you know what nick actually does? HINT - nothing

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> '/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start' gives sometimes 'Found 00:00:C5:C4:83:CD', sometimes 'No access point found'.
> 
> Depending on whether wlan0 is up or down, I think.
> ...

 

Right, so as I said earlier you need to

MAP the MAC address 00:00:C5:C4:83:CD to 61101411

or

force the SSID 61101411

DAMN BIG HINT - as you haven't listened too much so far

essid_0000C5C483CD="61101411"

or

associate_order="forcepreferred"

----------

## Taldor

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Do you know what nick actually does? HINT - nothing

 

Good to know.

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> DAMN BIG HINT - as you haven't listened too much so far
> 
> essid_0000C5C483CD="61101411"
> 
> or
> ...

 

That wasn't nice.  :Razz:  But you might be right about not listening...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Anyway both big hints "don't work".

essid_0000C5C483CD="61101411" gives:

```
Found "61101411" at 00:00:C5:C4:83:CD 

Connecting to "61101411" (WEP Disabled) ...

Couldn't associate with any access points on wlan0

Failed to configure wireless for wlan0
```

associate_order="forcepreferred" doesn't seem to do anything.

----------

## UberLord

I've just noticed that your acx100 driver is segfaulting according to your dmesg.

I think you'll need to stop that from happening

----------

## koenderoo

I might have some disturbing news: the list of cards known to work doesn't list the Sitecom WL-121. 

This can mean that it doesn't work, or that no one has taken the time to report a working card.

Do you have a dual boot system with windows XP? you can then use the .inf and .sys files from the driver installation. 

Or use the drivers as on the driver cd.

Just copy the files to the map /lib/windrivers (creation of map first??) and use 

```
 ndiswrapper -i /lib/windriver/[driverfile].inf 
```

when needed the sys fill will be used automatically.

you can check if it went fine with ndiswrapper -l

it should say that the driver is present and that the hardware is present.

----------

## Taldor

I think the card is listed here: http://acx100.sourceforge.net/matrix.html . I've tried to use ndiswrapper before, but that didn't work either. 

I just emerged ndiswrapper. I had to use the ~x86 version,  because the stable version has issues. But I can finally connect to the internet again.  :Very Happy: 

Thanks dgafurri, UberLord and koenderoo!

----------

## koenderoo

And thank you. This may help me too!

----------

## koenderoo

It did help, but getting it started afterwards is not that nice.

I need to change the mode to Ad-hoc, set the Essid, change the mode to Managed again and feeding it with the WEP key.

But it works.  :Smile: 

----------

